# What would you do? 10' tank



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, I generally hate these questions asking for peoples input on stocking ideas. But I really am new to tropheus and seriously thinking of converting my 10 foot tank into a troph setup. I know it can handle a BIG BIG group or multiple groups even.

So really what I'm asking is would you do one huge group, or 2 big groups. What would be a suitable size group?

The tank is filtered with a 75g sump and a 3600gph reeflo pump, and can easily add more current, but I can already flood my sump with this one lol.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

trophs and petros!


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

+1, If I had a 10' tank I would have petros for sure!


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

Large groups of ilangi and ikola would look awesome together.

I'd get your feet wet with trophs first before jumping into the petro pool.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes planning on Tropheus first. Got a group of 24 small trophs coming on monday, not gonna be nearly enough to fill the tank tho 

If I did Petros the only ones that interest me are red bulu point's.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have found that mixing Trophs usually ends up with only one group showing their best colours.
It's generally considered that Ikola and Moops look the nicest in a group (as in the majority of the fish look nice, as opposed to one or two dominant males). I personally would have a tank full of Moops and Petro reds. Don't forget the Gobies. What type are you getting?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A giant school of Bathybates?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

A tank that big with one species seems dull to me. Need more variety then just Trophs. Petro's dont do anything for me.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with adding a couple of different species in a tank that size. Have a good sized colony of Trophs and then add a few others species. Gobies, Shellies, Petros, ?? Your group of 24 Trophs is a great start, in a year or so they should start breeding and will fill out the group more.


----------



## RawFish (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that gobies would go great with trophs in your tank.

You might also consider a shoal of cyps.

Even though they differ in their diet compared to trophs and gobies I think that you can manage to feed them with some high-protein food occasionally without other fish getting to it.


----------



## scottbla (Jun 26, 2011)

moorii and duboisi there cool i know a guy he did it for 3 years


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I found this thread a while ago about someone with a 10 foot tropheus tank. :drooling:

If only I had the space...

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... =18&t=4517


----------



## scottbla (Jun 26, 2011)

coool


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I finally have sold off all my SA fish and moved my trophs into the 10' tank. I managed to get 34 Golden Kazumbas. I got 24 F1's late summer and they have grown REALLY fast. feeding 2-3 times a day and lots of water changes. I also recently got 10 adults, 1 male to 9 females, so when all of these fish are adults the ratio should be pretty good.

Tank still looks empty to me tho, so going to add 10 x Red Bulu Point Petros


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I finally have sold off all my SA fish and moved my trophs into the 10' tank. I managed to get 34 Golden Kazumbas. I got 24 F1's late summer and they have grown REALLY fast. feeding 2-3 times a day and lots of water changes. I also recently got 10 adults, 1 male to 9 females, so when all of these fish are adults the ratio should be pretty good.

Tank still looks empty to me tho, so going to add 10 x Red Bulu Point Petros


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thought you had given up on us.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

You should know better that that. We need PICTURES!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll snap some pics tmrw.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

FINALLY I got off my butt and took a few pictures! not great pics at all but a few none the less.

Occupants include:
34 Golden Kazumba (F1)
4 Kiriza (WC)
12 Petrochromis Bulu Point (F1's and only an 1" big)

3 x 12" L24 Pseudacanthicus Plecos
1 x L25 Scarlet Pleco

All fish seem to be doing great together, and hope to see some babies soon.


----------



## Jolly cichlids (Jun 19, 2009)

whoever sold you those gk's, i highly doubt their F1. Their bars are way too messed up to be F1


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## CanadaPleco (Feb 11, 2008)

well the kazumbas have been spawning like crazy, so hope to see some fry in the coming few weeks. Just with the Kiriza would spawn now, I like them a lot more then the kazumbas


----------



## SFCichlids (Apr 14, 2004)

What's the dimensions of this tank and how many gallons? Any updates with pictures?


----------



## reflections (Jan 6, 2012)

Gorgeous......very, very nice. Have fun with your investment.

Nancy


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

MOAAR FISH!

I think a tank like this needs at least 50-100 of each variant! I have about 60 M'toto in my 6ft 180g that I am breeding out for a near future upgrade to a 10x3x3 and want the numbers of this colony to be well in the 100s by then. Also growing out a colony of 20-30 Petro.Ikola for the upgrade tank along with my baby MBU puffer.

Tank indeed looks good.


----------



## Antuni (Feb 24, 2010)

There is my tank:
250gal (exactly 1080ltr) 300/60/60 in cm
170 fish

I will do almost the same below this one. 
200gal (it will be 840ltr)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

MOAR fishies!


----------



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice Rich!!


----------

